# Hair turning white....



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

We've had goats for almost a year now so we are fairly new. Our 9 mo boer buck and a 3 year old boer does hair has turned gray. Almost looks like they are shedding but we are in central mn so it's certainly not the time to be shedding. The doe is only on her neck and the buck is his barrel. There is a stripe down the bucks back that is shiny like the rest if him. Is this a mineral deficiency? They get free choice minerals and are on good hay with a bit of feed every day. Overall very healthy. Eyelids are in the good side so I'm not concerned about worms. Any thoughts? Thanks much.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm..any fish (split) tails indicating copper def?
What kind of minerals are they getting?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

my little buckling is getting white frosting but not grey - winter hair


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope no fish tails. The mineral is purina brand "goat mineral". They eat it good and I too dress their feed with it to make sure everyone is getting some as there are a few that I never see at the mineral feeder. Just not sure if I should be concerned.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Some of my boers can appear like this - they have more "cashmere" in their hair. Definitely feel differently than the other goats. But I agree it could be copper related as we have very high iron in our water and are always battling copper deficiency. I am beginning Replamin Plus this week to compare to copper bolus.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like their winter down to me, all my goats, dairy breeds included, get the white fluff around wintertime and it sheds out in the summer.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It could also be that they are putting more winter coat on. I have some that do that and it's just a heavier winter layer for them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's just winter undercoat "fluff"...some goats get it, some don't. It's normal.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree. That's their winter coat. Not a cute look on our bucks. It just looks weird until it grows out in the spring.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, winter wool. Several of my Boers grew that each fall and shed it out each spring.


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh good! Thank you all for the replies! I have found finding a willing vet to work with our goats almost impossible, but this site is super helpful! Thanks again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My hair is turning white but not because of winter.:coffee2:


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Me too, but since it's the rainy season I'm insisting that it's only mildew!


----------

